# Push-E-Mail   mit postfix



## planet_fox (3. Dez. 2008)

_Problemstellung ist folgende:
__Push-E-Mail von einem Mobilfunkanbieter aus einem meiner Postfächer 
__direkt auf einen BlackBerry.
__
Jemand eine Ahnung wie das mit den isp systemen geht ?

Hier noch mal ne info was ich meine

_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Push-Dienst


----------

